# In desperate need of a Cable Throttle!!



## flirtatiouspriss (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a 1977 Datsun F-10 and I am in desperate need of a cable throttle including housing and valve assembly in any condition! I am willing to pay top dollar. If anybody can point me in the right directionI would really appreciate that. Thanks!! 

Mandy McLean 
[email protected]


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you cant get anyone to make you one, try oem-surplus.com they bought up Nissans old stock, you might get lucky..


----------

